# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  The iPad Is Perfect for Sheet Music

## NewsFetcher

JazzMando What's New - Despite what the techno-elitist naysayers say, we've got an iPad enroute and simply can't wait. We chuckle every time we read a fiery negative reaction to this technological wonder. Sure, it has the tune storage capability of Apple's popular *iPhone* and i*Pod Touch*, along with their signature touch screen space expanded four times. What we get excited about**: page turns.

  Think about having your music set in front of you, accessible with a literal swipe of the screen. There are already gadgets out there currently in use by professionals on stage that only serve as a music reader, and won't even allow you to surf the net like this will. Plus, those cost, $1000. Our 32 gig  *iPad* was less than $600. Reading a *Real Book* off this, or a set list of 12 single sheets, with no paper fuss! Priceless...



  We'll also enjoy viewing the videos we like to rent on an *iPod Touch*, but with a significantly larger viewing area. We're even hoping we can get *Mel Bay* to put some of their popular books in this format, WITH immediate access to accompanying materials. 
_
Can't be that far away!_

  Read *Gizmodo* blog: The iPad Is Perfect for Sheet Music




More news...

----------


## Amandalyn

Mine is on the way  - hopefully to arrive Sat. I also want to use it for sheet music, lead sheets, etc. If anyone finds some cool apps for this- please post!

----------


## mandroid

The other digital devise to do that, mounts on a stand, and its the size of a 8.5x11 sheet , isn't it ? and has a foot pedal to change pages .

You're going to need to hire a page turner  again,  on that thing  I'd guess.. 

they come in 14''x17'' screen ?

My Eyes need all the help they can get , where did I put my reading glasses?

----------


## mbmleone

The iPad is not completely perfect, but a good solution for some musicians.
There is another application for reading sheet music on the iPad:
MusicReader will also launch an iPad application:
http://www.musicreader.net/index.php...ils&news_id=41
This application is already available for Windows and Mac OS.

----------


## dj coffey

So I've been experimenting. You need a good PDF viewer. GoodReader seems to do the trick nicely. It will connect to MobileMe and other external sources.

----------


## Bigtuna

All they need to make is a Bluetooth/or plug-in foot switch that turns the page. I'm sure it's the way.

----------


## Amandalyn

Well, I got mine and loving it so far. I found a cool app that also has some bluegrass and other music genres files- IReal Book ( mostly jazz) it's chord charts for songs.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

I got mine yesterday and I'm crazy about it! You do have the regular iPhone/Touch library of apps to tap into, but 3rd party developers are still cooking up new applications that will take advantage of the full screen real estate (not that many out just yet). I've had success uploading PDFs and Word Docs of songs on an app called "Files Lite" and look forward to even more opportunity.

I'm not typically an "early adapter," but this was a sure purchase for me. I didn't want to wait around for the next generation, and I certainly have not regrets picking this one up so soon.

----------


## Amandalyn

There's now a Ipad music stand- the "X-Clip" screws onto any mic stand while the Ipad snaps in or out of the X-Clip. I used mine on a gig this wkend with the IReal Book app. and it was perfect! The X-clip is made by CrisKenna:
http://www.criskenna 
( no financial interest)

----------


## Mike Bunting

I love mine. I have tons of my tunes in PDF's and loaded into iBook. Radio station apps are great, ministudio app lets me record 4 tracks and has a metronome in it, great for practice. I have Dropbox on my MacBook and on the ipad to transfer material.

----------


## raymb1

Will the iPad function the same as the Music Pad Pro?  I have almost 4,000 lead sheets on a flash drive that I use with the Music Pad Pro.  I can scroll to any tune in seconds.  I'm interested in the iPad because it's smaller.  Thanks, Ray

----------


## raymb1

Looks like I may be wrong about the ability to enter your own chords into the iPad.

----------


## MadMarine

> Looks like I may be wrong about the ability to enter your own chords into the iPad.


If you create your own PDF with your chords, you can then load it to the iPad.  No problem.

----------


## MadMarine

I use forScore on the iPad for my music and it is serving me well.  I can mark-up PDFs with their editing tool.  The one thing that I would like to see them add is musical notation that you could use when editing the music.  Right now you have to draw the notes which for me is a bit clumsy.

----------


## raymb1

Hope someone can answer this.  Will the iPad hold up to 4000 fake book lead sheets in one folder or file?  Later, 
Ray

----------


## raymb1

Does anyone know what formats iPad will accept for lead sheets?  Later, Ray

----------


## Amandalyn

You can use PDF's with a reader, there are several apps that have their own format, and some that read tab, or notation. Some of these apps have an editor where you can write out your own sheets.

----------

